# VK - Drag Mini, Elevate, Nowos & More



## Gizmo (14/12/18)

New Arrivals:

VOOPOO DRAG mini Kit 4400mA
Vandyvape Kylin V2 RTA 
Eleaf iStick Nowos Kit 
VOOPOO UFORCE N3 Coils
Wotofo Profile RDA
Wotofo Serpent elevate RTA
iJoy Mystique Disposable Tank

Restocks:

SMOK V12 Prince M4 Coils
Vaporesso GT CCELL Coils
SMOK V8 X-Baby-T6 Coils
SMOK Stick AIO Dual Coils
SMOK V8 X-Baby-X4 Coils
SMOK V8 X-Baby-Q2 Coils
Vaporesso LUXE With Skrr Tank Green, Rainbow & Silver

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​


----------

